# A Few Questions



## FoxxCola (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a couple of beef kidneys in my freezer, I was just wondering if they were alright to feed my columbian. 

He also will not eat rodents, which I thought was weird. Is it because they were frozen/thawed? Do they need to be live? The women I got him from fed him cat food, so maybe that's why... He also refuses to eat outside of his enclosure. Any ideas? 

Other than that though, he's been great  

Becky


----------



## Beazer (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, I was just searching through this forum and saw this thread was un-answered and is something that should have been addressed. I am not sure about kidneys (or liver for that matter) just because they filter toxins out of the animal and so they contain toxins. Though, tegus have a strong digestive system, I still wouldnt do it. Also, it would be interesting to look into to see if they are too high on certain minerals perhaps? Hopefully more people respond to this because this makes an interesting conversation.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Beazer (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, I wrapped that up a bit too soon. How big is the tegu and have gotten it to take rodents yet? Sounds cruel, but sometimes if I have an animal thats hooked on a certain diet (especially when its an improper diet like catfood) I skip a few meals then offer it food. Maybe try frozen/thawed pinky rats and or cut them in half. Also maybe try a live pinky rat? If that doesnt work, maybe try scenting the frozen/thawed rat pinky with catfood? Hopefully it has succesfully switched by the time this has been posted lol. 


-Jon DeLong


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 30, 2009)

Beazer said:


> Sorry, I wrapped that up a bit too soon. How big is the tegu and have gotten it to take rodents yet? Sounds cruel, but sometimes if I have an animal thats hooked on a certain diet (especially when its an improper diet like catfood) I skip a few meals then offer it food. Maybe try frozen/thawed pinky rats and or cut them in half. Also maybe try a live pinky rat? If that doesnt work, maybe try scenting the frozen/thawed rat pinky with catfood? Hopefully it has succesfully switched by the time this has been posted lol.
> 
> 
> -Jon DeLong



With my tegu I wouldn't have to skip a meal. I waited a few hours too long to feed my tegu and it started trying to eat its basking spot >_>


----------

